# Vegetarian



## deboardfam (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a friend who is getting in to wine. I am teaching her some things about it and hopefully get her started brewing her own. She is a vegetarian and I am trying to think of good pairings with vegetarian food. I am assuming white wines etc. I currently have a cranberry, red, white grape, and blueberry pom (which is like a red) finished.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2010)

I drink any wine any time.  LOL
Not sure of pairings with vegetables thou


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

I am with TOM.

The only thing I know about pairing wine, is a Red wine with room tempearature cheese.

I have a feeling Allie might have some suggestions for pairing a wine with vegetarian dishes. Hopefully she will chime in on this thread.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> I drink any wine any time.  LOL
> Not sure of pairings with vegetables thou



skeeter pee! all blood and no meat!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 20, 2010)

NOW! THATS THE SPIRIT!! Are you a running wolf or a werewolf? LOL


----------



## Leanne (Jun 20, 2010)

It depends what the meal is of course but I have paired reds with strong spicy foods and the vegetarian alternatives to meat such as soya and quorn. I am a meat eater but I enjoy the alternatives also.


----------



## deboardfam (Jun 21, 2010)

I will break out the reds tommorow then and learn from there LOL.
Thanks for your input guys/gals.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 3, 2010)

Leanne said:


> It depends what the meal is of course but I have paired reds with strong spicy foods and the vegetarian alternatives to meat such as soya and quorn. I am a meat eater but I enjoy the alternatives also.



Let me get this staight.. (and please so not take offense) .. you LIKE tofu???


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Let me get this staight.. (and please so not take offense) .. you LIKE tofu???



i tried straight tofu once and it was pretty gross...however, a friend at work makes a tortilla soup with tofu instead of ground beef and it was excellent...i could NOT tell the difference!


----------



## wyntheef (Aug 3, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Let me get this staight.. (and please so not take offense) .. you LIKE tofu???



can't speak for Leanne, but I like it. of course you have to do something with it like spice it up and add veggies. don't want to just eat cold tofu...yechh. 
I was a veg. for 10 years and tried a lot of it prepared many ways. Some are pretty good.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 3, 2010)

Really? I have two relatives that are vegetarians and they have slipped me tofu (several times) in the past. I could always tell. 

Perhaps they just did no know how to cook it?


----------



## wyntheef (Aug 3, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Really? I have two relatives that are vegetarians and they have slipped me tofu (several times) in the past. I could always tell.
> 
> Perhaps they just did no know how to cook it?



it's not for everybody, no matter how it's cooked. it kinda p****** me off when people try to slip food thinking someone will suddenly love it. ever see mrs. doubtfire?
if i want to try it, i will.


----------



## donnaclif (Aug 12, 2010)

well a good chardonnay wine would go extremely well with a vegetarian dish.
you can see here in this online wine database:
http://www.vivino.com/grapes/chardonnay/


----------



## JasonH (Aug 12, 2010)

Trial and error. It gives you an excuse to drink lots of wine.


----------



## donnaclif (Aug 16, 2010)

Well yes unless you are blessed with the hallowed company of an extremely experience wine and food expert, trial and error is the only way to find out.
There are though few excellent tools also to help you like this one by vivino.
If you have liked a wine and want to know about its food pairing and other details then all you have to do is to send the scanned copy of its wine label and email it to the [email protected] and pat will come the reply with all the details, if it exists in their database.


----------

